# Average cost of hedgehogs?



## Aleksia

I am sort of new to the hedgehog world, and I've never owned one myself. I very much want to in the future, but unfortunately live in Ohio, where I've only found one breeder at a distance. I'd be willing to travel there for one if I had to (since in some cases that'd be cheaper than shipping), but I was wondering what the average cost of a hedgehog is. If I could find the best prices, I could then decide how far to travel for one. Though how professional and all that the breeder seems to be would be important as well. As would it help if I knew they normally bred healthy hedgehogs. 
If anyone can let me know of the prices you've gotten your hedgehogs for, or seen them for sale for by breeders, (or sell them for yourself), it would at least give me an idea of what to expect. 
*I realize that some color patterns may be more expensive than others due to being more rare, though I'm not sure which all of those are.* I'd appreciate information from those with the experience and knowledge.

Also, after looking at the different color categories of hedgehogs, and the color patterns within each, I have found those which I find most interesting and would like information on cost specifically related to them. I am specifically looking at one or more hedgehogs within these color categories; Algerian, white-bellied, and snowflake. Are any of these colored hedgehogs usually any more or less expensive than a hedgehog from one of the other color categories? Or is it always specific to the exact color of the hedgehog, despite which color category it is in?
I am currently particularly interested in the salt and pepper pattern of the white-bellied category, or perhaps the grey, dark grey, or chocolate of the same category.
Also, the silver, sliver-charcoal, charcoal, and chocolate chip of the Snowflake variety.
And of the Algerian variety, I am interested in the algerian black, dark grey, grey, and chocolate. 
I thought perhaps these specifics could help with the information anyone may be able to give me.

Also, this does not mean that I do not like the appearance of any that I have not mentioned at all, and I haven't even seen pictures of every color pattern there is yet. But these are ones that currently I am drawn to for sure.
Nor does this mean that I would only choose a hedgehog based on its color alone, because the personality matters to me as well.

Again, information would be appreciated.


----------



## Aleksia

As an edit (since it will no longer let me edit or delete my original post), I have read that salt and pepper, and algerian black are apparently very rare. So those might as well be ignored in my post, because I don't have high hopes of either finding or affording either of those.


----------



## Lilysmommy

As far as color differences go with cost, the only things I've noticed is that sometimes pintos cost more, and it's very unlikely that you'll find a true salt/pepper or algerian black for sale. They're so rare that any that are bred are likely to be kept by the breeder, or sold to another breeder. Albinos are sometimes cheaper, since many people don't like them because of the red eyes. Other than that, most other colors fall under the "standard" category and are usually the same price.

If the breeder that you found in Ohio is Gail Dick, I would definitely recommend her. I got my hedgehog Lily from her, and she's a huge sweetheart. Gail was a lot of help, and very nice to work with. She also has one of the cheaper prices I've seen from breeders, if she's still charging $90. Many breeders that I've seen since I got Lily charge more around the range of $150 to $250.


----------



## Aleksia

Thanks for your reply. Actually, it is that same breeder that I have found. The only I've found in Ohio so far. But when viewing her available babies currently, I only see two and they both appear to be double the price you got yours for, at $180. So, I wasn't sure if that was expensive or about what I should expect at most places.
I have become aware that the salt and pepper and algerian black are rare and that I probably won't find them, but this forum does not allow me to edit or delete my post now, which I do dislike.
Anyway, I'm nowhere near ready to buy a hedgehog yet. But I do definitely plan to in the future. It's a high possibility that I'd buy from Gail, since it might be the closest place to me. I'm glad you know of her and that you would recommend her.
Thanks again, your reply is helpful.


----------



## Titus

Well, if it's any consolation, Titus is a Salt & Pepper (I believe, I could be wrong), and he was about $115.


----------



## Aleksia

Titus said:


> Well, if it's any consolation, Titus is a Salt & Pepper (I believe, I could be wrong), and he was about $115.


I've seen some colors that look like salt and pepper, but aren't. From what I've read and been told, I'd think it's doubtful that yours truly is a salt and pepper to be sold at that price. But where did you buy him? From a breeder? If they told you that, and if it's not true, hopefully they were at least just ill-informed or it was lack of knowledge rather than a blatant lie. Though since you got him at that price I don't see why it'd have been a lie, since it's not like they were trying to get a ton of money out of it.
It's possible that they either thought he was, or if he is, somehow they don't know how rare they apparently are, so they sold it at what seems like a very low price for that fact.
But I'm no expert. I could be wrong as well. These possibilities I mention are only what I'd assume to be most likely from what information I've gathered online from others about salt and peppers.
But if his color is your own assumption based on pictures you've seen, then you're still at least in many cases trusting the uploader's opinion. But if I hadn't read that they're rare and unlikely to be sold (especially at such a price as yours) then I'd easily mistake a couple of colors for possible salt and peppers as well. Though that's also if I hadn't looked at that color guide and realized how similar some of the other colors can look.

Have you seen some of the pictures of colors that look similar to salt and pepper? I've looked at those depicted here, actually - http://hedgehogcentral.com/colorguide.shtml

Either way, you got one of these adorable, neat little creatures for $115, which helps to secure my expectations of pricing.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Titus

I just got him from the pet store here. The price _is_ a little odd, considering everything here is generally _more_ expensive (Since apparently _everyone_ has money), but... yeah, I looked at the pictures (for the second time, actually... :lol: ) And I'm almost positive he's salt and pepper. I would try to get a better picture of him, but the second I turn a light on or put a lamp near him he hides, so... Maybe some other time. :roll:

(Also, don't let the picture of him in my sig fool you... in reality, everything in the picture is actually a different color. Horrible bathroom lighting, you see. :lol: )


----------



## Titus

On the other hand, he could be dark grey, but the quills on that type seem a little too light to be what Titus is. Also, his nose - er, mask seems too dark to be dark grey, as well. Put simply, it's very possible, is all. :roll:


----------



## Aleksia

Well, sometimes those who work at pet stores don't have quite the amount of information and knowledge that some may act like they do, or not even act like. Perhaps they didn't know that his color is rare, and therefore sold him at that price.
I don't know the explanation any more than you do, or whether or not he is salt and pepper. And I totally understand the picture not being the best representation of his color due to lighting. I've seen pictures and videos that make it pretty difficult to tell.
But either way, he looks like an adorable little guy, and you're lucky to have a cute little hedgie in your life anyway! 
How old is he? And where is it that you live? That is not an animal I would see in a pet shop here.


----------



## Aleksia

Honestly, I don't know what to believe about salt and peppers anymore. I see them listed for sale by more than one person, yet don't know if that's what they truly are. I don't know if they're rare, or they're not. 
And really, as much as it'd be nice to know the actual color name of one's (especially your own) hedgehog, it doesn't matter too much to me. I mean, if all I can do is see it and not know a sure name for the color, as long as I enjoy the color and the hedgehog, then whatever.
If you want to follow the color guide here, then it seems the best way to tell is if you could determine its skin color as being purely black, or just grey or dark grey, and if the quills have rusty-brown outer edges or not (if they do, according to this that's apparently not salt and pepper).


----------



## Immortalia

Salt and pepper is like The Lochness, like big foot etc etc. People always claim they've seen one, but it's rarely ever true. So far, only a breeder in the uk seem to have the fabled "true blacks". And boy are they beautiful. I think it's every breeders dream to have a true black lol. For everything else, it's usually a range of greys and chocolates. 

Anyways, I'd gotten my boy for 110. I gotten him from a lady who had the one breeding pair. I think that nowadays, most breeder prices will be in the 100+ range. I think there's another thread recently that was talking about hedgie prices too.


----------



## Puffers315

My girl Hester was $80 from some crazy animal lady that had untold amounts of exotics (all well taken care of though, she just looked crazy) though I do note she had Hester and her brother in the same bin.

Loki was $140 but he came with bins, dishes, wheel and other things. His owner was going to college, so I figure the money would help out in that aspect.

From what I've read and heard from other members, like Immortalia said, true Salt and Pepper hedgehogs are rare, though there are many who call their own S&P when its just a standard color.

Also remember to add in the cost factor of equipment and supplies, if you're looking for a complete and total cost of hedgehog ownership, it can get up there at the start.


----------



## leopardhedgehog

I agree with Puffers315, many people refer to standard or common color as Salt and Pepper, but that could mean it's a gray, chocolate, or really any common color, when a true salt and pepper is extremely rare, just like a true black hedgehog


----------



## Aleksia

*To Immortalia:*
I've read somewhere someone saying what I remember to be similar to what you are saying about S&P. If you've stated this elsewhere, perhaps it was you whom I saw do so. But anyway, that's the best I've got to believe at this point. Can't be sure either way, so I'll take that maybe they exist, but if so, are probably rare. 
When you say 'true blacks' you are referring to them as well? Due to their skin and such being totally black rather than a dark grey? Or do you say this in reference to the algerian blacks? I've heard those were very rare too. But they do indeed look amazing. Though the only photo in reference to their appearance that I've seen is the one here in the color guide.

And as for pricing, thus far that's what I'm coming to expect. To easily spend at least 100 if not more, and that is just on the hedgehog, as you've said. I do of course realize the cost of all of the equipment will bring it up quite a bit more as well. Though it is good of you to mention, because I am sure some may not think of that at first. But I do look into things before getting a new pet, especially exotic. I ended up paying around 200 just to get my boyfriend a little gecko that cost much less than that himself, because of all of the things we needed for him.
I'm not looking to get a hedgehog any time too soon, unfortunately, due to living/life circumstances right now. But when I do, I'll make sure I'm prepared.

Thanks for your reply!
By the way, I like your username. Does it come from somewhere specific?


----------



## Aleksia

*To Puffers315:*
From what I've seen so far, at least currently, I think that if I were able to get one for 80 I'd be pretty lucky. Especially considering I'd rather not have to pay shipping (which not all breeders offer anyway), and I live in Ohio, where I've only found one breeder so far even in this state.

As far as the woman you bought Hester from, I've read that the whole sibling thing is not good because of the possible genetic issues that can result from them breeding together. So, hopefully she becomes aware of that somehow. But it's good at least that having so many animals she is still able to take good care of them otherwise.

The price you got Loki with the things he came with also sounds pretty lucky. I would expect to pay over 200 easily for a hedgehog plus supplies. I've seen some advertised on some site even in Ohio which are priced lower, but I'm not sure those people are actual experienced breeders. And it's not that I'd never buy a baby from someone who wasn't... but at the same time, I'd worry more then about the health of the baby or the possibility of WHS or something.

Honestly, I'm glad you posted this because in my reply to you, it occurred to me (which it somehow didn't before) that perhaps those people could have experience or know what they're doing, and that just because they don't have an official website doesn't necessarily mean otherwise. I guess I was caught up in finding websites, since I've seen a few already from people elsewhere (plus the one in Ohio).

Lastly, I accidentally added something in my response to *Immortalia* that was meant to be in response to your post. I suppose I mixed them up after reading. But, it was the bit about factoring in the price of equipment and supplies, which of course I would do, and expect to have the price raised by quite a bit. Though that's a good word of advice anyway.

Sorry if my response was far too long and rambling. >_< Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Aleksia

Immortalia, if you've not read it in my response to Puffers, I made a mistake in my response to you, mentioning 'your' mention of factoring in the cost of equipment and supplies. Sorry if this confused you at all. That was meant for Puffers. I mixed up your responses in my head for a moment just a bit there. Or read something out of place while responding.


----------



## Aleksia

leopardhedgehog said:


> I agree with Puffers315, many people refer to standard or common color as Salt and Pepper, but that could mean it's a gray, chocolate, or really any common color, when a true salt and pepper is extremely rare, just like a true black hedgehog


I've actually seen some for sale from more than one seller, which the sellers call salt and pepper last night. And the fact that they're being sold for the same price as the others, and not a very high one at that, I'd have to assume they're not actually salt and pepper, but rather, like you said, just being referred to as them.

Also, when you say 'true black' are you referring to Algerian black? I've looked at the color guide on this site and that is where I get this idea. I'm a little new to this world, so this is only the second time I've seen the term 'true black.' Both of those times happen to be in this thread.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## tut

$85, breeder


----------



## Titus

Aleksia said:


> Well, sometimes those who work at pet stores don't have quite the amount of information and knowledge that some may act like they do, or not even act like. Perhaps they didn't know that his color is rare, and therefore sold him at that price.
> I don't know the explanation any more than you do, or whether or not he is salt and pepper. And I totally understand the picture not being the best representation of his color due to lighting. I've seen pictures and videos that make it pretty difficult to tell.
> But either way, he looks like an adorable little guy, and you're lucky to have a cute little hedgie in your life anyway!
> How old is he? And where is it that you live? That is not an animal I would see in a pet shop here.


Yeah, the folks here didn't know much about them at all, except that they're nocturnal. :lol: Because of that, I'm not even sure if they got his age right... they said he was 6 months old.

I live in Fort McMurray, Alberta, i.e. the pot hole on the way to Edmonton. Things are a little backwards here.  At the pet store they had Titus and another, which was Albino; my friend was considering getting it (Which he couldn't, because of his parents), so that's why I chose Titus. Not 'cause of the scary red eyes of the Albino or anything. :lol:


----------



## Immortalia

Haha no problem.

True blacks tend to mean both the Algerian black, as well as salt and pepper. Both are considered "blacks" of the colour patterns. At least that's from what I've read, so I may be wrong. Here's the thread with the link to the uk breeder. http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/v...ian+black+salt&amp;pepper+uk+breeder&start=10

The user name is basically my online gaming name lol. It's just a name I've used for years.

Equipment wise, heating equipment will probably cost just as much, as the hedgehog itself. Since they need a steady temerature, it will definately be something thatyou should factor into the costs. The next most expensive is probably the fleece unless you're lucky and get a good deal. And the cheapest cage you could buy would be sterilite bins or c&c cages. Both obviously need self assembly as well as modifications.


----------



## Aleksia

Titus said:


> On the other hand, he could be dark grey, but the quills on that type seem a little too light to be what Titus is. Also, his nose - er, mask seems too dark to be dark grey, as well. Put simply, it's very possible, is all. :roll:


I was just looking at the color guide again and realized I haven't asked, or seen you mention - Is there any rusty-brown color on the outer edges of his quills at all? Because according to the color guide, salt and peppers don't seem to have that at all, where the grey and dark grey do have that. Also, have you seen the skin on his shoulders? It'd be definitely black, according to that. Though I realize if it's an extremely dark grey it might be hard to tell, like you said with his face mask.

Just thought I'd ask since it could possibly help determine this. Though perhaps it wouldn't completely. This is going by one color guide.

But again, whatever he is, you're lucky to have a cute little hedgie.


----------



## ReginasMommy

Also know that vet visits are recommended and can sometimes be expensive. An appointment at Regina's vet costs $55, not including if they have to anesthetize her because she's balling up and hissing (she did this when they needed to get a fecal swab for testing--I don't blame her ). But I had to take her twice in the past month due to the poopy issues, and the two visits combined, with all the tests they ran and the antibiotics cost me about $330. Yes, it was expensive, but it's completely worth it to make sure Regina is healthy and to help her get better if she's not.

Unfortunately, in browsing the internet, I've seen too many postings where people say "there's something wrong with my hedgehog but I don't have money to take him to the vet, how do I make him better?" It frustrates and saddens me because people don't realize or don't care that they are letting a poor, innocent animal suffer because they don't want to spend the money.

Don't take this the wrong way!!! You're doing the right thing by researching and asking people what to expect. So good for you! I wish more people were responsible and thought about it ahead of time 

So I guess what I'm trying to say is just to expect the unexpected. Know that at any time, a hedgie might have a health issue that needs immediate vet care, and it could be expensive.


----------



## Titus

Aleksia said:


> I was just looking at the color guide again and realized I haven't asked, or seen you mention - Is there any rusty-brown color on the outer edges of his quills at all? Because according to the color guide, salt and peppers don't seem to have that at all, where the grey and dark grey do have that. Also, have you seen the skin on his shoulders? It'd be definitely black, according to that. Though I realize if it's an extremely dark grey it might be hard to tell, like you said with his face mask.
> 
> Just thought I'd ask since it could possibly help determine this. Though perhaps it wouldn't completely. This is going by one color guide.
> 
> But again, whatever he is, you're lucky to have a cute little hedgie.


He's quite the little hider, but I'll do my best to try to figure it out. My whole house seems to have horrible lighting, most specifically my room, which doesn't have an overhead light (Since it burned out in September and I'm too lazy to fix it). It seems like quite the challenge to find the rusty-brown color, since according to the color guide, it seems very difficult to spot. :roll:


----------



## Aleksia

*To ReginasMommy:*
Honestly, I wanted to avoid the whole idea of having to deal with a vet and the costs of that. And I'm not yet totally sure if there's a vet in this city that would be able to deal with hedgehogs. Really, I wanted to just hope that buying from a good breeder who has consistently bred healthy babies for a long time would ensure that most likely, my hedgehog wouldn't have any problems. This was perhaps an irresponsible approach, at least to some degree.
But I'm not quite anywhere close to getting a hedgehog yet, so I've not been close to having to fully consider this yet. Health issues have been more of a faint passing thought that hasn't occurred much yet. So far I've just been reading about taking care of these little creatures and learning what to expect, finding out about costs of even getting one and starting out, and just being plain excited at the thought of having one of my own someday! Having fun looking at pictures, videos, and reading stories from hedgehog owners.

But you're right. And I realize that even if it doesn't have something like WHS, it could still get sick in some other way, even if I take good care of it. Though, it's hard to think of a hedgie getting sick if I'm doing everything right.
But I do need to be prepared to afford a vet if something goes wrong. Something that isn't definitely fatal (despite efforts) and/or that requires medicine or special treatment. 
Then I'd have to be willing to pay the price for it, or to have it on my conscience choosing to just put it to sleep instead, depending.
But I wouldn't let it suffer, definitely. I can understand if someone isn't always in the financial position to pay a huge vet bill at any random, given time that it comes up, or if the vet says it's pretty possible that after doing expensive tests they still might not know or be able to do anything - that the owner would then in either of those situations choose to have the animal put down. It'd be a shame to have done it if it were something rather simple when given the proper medicine or treatment. But sometimes you can't know. I'd at least rather a hedgie (or any animal) be put to sleep rather than suffer though.
But I'd definitely do what I could and try my best to afford to find out and help the hedgie.

Similar to what you said about seeing posts from people who have sick hedgies but lack the money to take them to the vet, I have felt the same when I've seen people make comments about an exotic animal of some sort that died way too early of 'unknown' causes. Because I assume that at least some if not many of them may be due to the fact that the owner had no idea how to properly care for the animal. I know that's not always the case. And sometimes, people probably do a lot of things right, but might be doing even one important thing wrong - leading to that same end.
It's sad to think that so many people are probably ill-informed, if informed at all, when owning an exotic animal of any sort. And the animal suffers because of it.
I've seen this happen personally. And since I've become aware of exotic animals needing special care, I would never purchase one without first researching all that I needed to, and being sure that I was able and willing to provide the proper care for them.

Thank you for your comment and general care for these little animals. 
I hope your Regina gets better! I saw a post of yours with pictures of her, and she's adorable! I didn't comment only because so many already had, and I couldn't really add more to what they said about her cuteness! But since I've got you here, your flirty, hungry little Regina pictures are very cute!


----------



## Aleksia

> He's quite the little hider, but I'll do my best to try to figure it out. My whole house seems to have horrible lighting, most specifically my room, which doesn't have an overhead light (Since it burned out in September and I'm too lazy to fix it). It seems like quite the challenge to find the rusty-brown color, since according to the color guide, it seems very difficult to spot. :roll:


Hm, I thought that the pictures look rather different from each other on the color guide, actually. I definitely see some brown coloration in the dark grey and grey, easily. Though if you're looking at him alone and in person without comparison, perhaps it is harder to tell than looking at side by side pictures. Is the color on your computer's monitor okay?
Anyway, since your home has such poor lighting that you have trouble being able to tell, is it possible that you could use the natural daylight to do so? Do you ever take your hedgehog outside? Or, is there a window that could shine enough light in that you could hold him up to in order to see better?
Just a suggestion if you wanted to have a better look.


----------



## Olympia

It`s great that you`re doing research before getting a hedgie.  

Hedgies need to see a vet at least once a year for a wellness check-up even if they`re not sick so you need to find a vet that has experience with them before getting one. And since you`re not getting your hedgie before some time, it will give you time to put away some money in a vet emergency fund, I would say at least 300$. I can tell you from experience, those vet bills can pile up really quickly! And getting a hedgie from a good breeder doesn`t garanty your hedgie won`t get sick, my Clémentine comes from a breeder and Zoé comes from a pet shop and Clémentine has been sick often and Zoé never has. 

I would also suggest reading as much as you can in the Health section of the forum so you have an idea of what problems can happen. You`ll see if you feel you are ready to deal with them and it will also help you learn how to recognize signs in your hedgie that it might be sick.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog

Aleksia said:


> I'm not yet totally sure if there's a vet in this city that would be able to deal with hedgehogs.


my hedgie has mites, but the closest exotic vet is an hour away, and this forum has been a great help, so i just went to our regular vet, told him what we need, and got it from him...i don't think a vet should be a really big problem as long as your hedgie hasn't got any major issues (like WHS, etc.).


----------



## katherinetaylor

I've seen a lot of the prices for JUST the hedgehog, which I know is what you asked for, but there are so many other things to consider! On average, after talking to many breeders, most hedgehogs are from $120 to $200, (females usually cost more because of breeding). Special varieties of colors will cost more than some others of course, lots of people have mentioned those .

When thinking about a hedgehog, you need to factor in a cage. (luckily I found one of craigslist for $15, I would recommend looking on craigslist or amazon for good deals, otherwise a lot of hedgie owners use C&C cages, which are also pretty cheap.) Usually pet stores are pretty expensive, a 4x4 cage runs upwards of $50 in some stores.

Also think about a heating system. A CHE works best (I purchased mine off of Amazon and all the parts together cost about $50) and is the most popular it seems like. Plus it doesn't give off a light and it most cost effective electricity wise. 

You'll also have to think of your cages accessories, liners or bedding, whatever you choose, food and water dishes, a hide-away, toys, food, cleaning supplies and most importantly a wheel. Most of these things are one time buys (or occasional buys), the initial cost of getting all these things could get a little expensive. 

Hope all this information helped a little bit more. I know I didn't include any breeds or anything but you should consider everything when buying a hedgie.


----------



## ReginasMommy

Even if hedgies are from a seasoned breeder, there are always random flukes that can happen.



Aleksia said:


> But you're right. And I realize that even if it doesn't have something like WHS, it could still get sick in some other way, even if I take good care of it. Though, it's hard to think of a hedgie getting sick if I'm doing everything right.


No matter how well you care for it, sometimes hedgies can be mysterious little creatures and develop something without there being any semblance of an explanation as to why it happened.



Aleksia said:


> I hope your Regina gets better!


Yes, Regina is doing much better! Her poop is returning to normal, and she's still her sweet, funny little self 



Aleksia said:


> I saw a post of yours with pictures of her, and she's adorable!


Thank you. She makes me smile


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog

katherinetaylor said:


> Also think about a heating system. A CHE works best (I purchased mine off of Amazon and all the parts together cost about $50) and is the most popular it seems like. Plus it doesn't give off a light and it most cost effective electricity wise.


i just use a heating pad on the lowest setting inder part of my cage



katherinetaylor said:


> You'll also have to think of your cages accessories, liners or bedding, whatever you choose, food and water dishes, a hide-away, toys, food, cleaning supplies and most importantly a wheel. Most of these things are one time buys (or occasional buys), the initial cost of getting all these things could get a little expensive.


for my liners, i'm one of 9 kids, so i just use old, flannel or fleece, baby blankets...for everything else, i think my food/water bowls were $2.00 apiece, my hide away is just a blanket that he can burrow in until i can get one of those Nesquik containers (you know, the ones that chocolate milk mix comes in?), my wheel was about $20, and assorted toys were about $10-$15...all in all, i think i spent about $50 on buying stuff for Hodgy...oh, yeah, and i just recently made a cage (before, i was using a sterilite bin) that was a play on the c&c cage that cost about $30-$40...


----------



## Immortalia

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> i just use a heating pad on the lowest setting inder part of my cage


heating pads do NOT heat the air and is used as supplemental heating for older or sick hedgies. People here use heating pads as well as either a space heater or a che setup, not just the pad by itself. Otherwise, the air will remain too cold and the temperature fluctuations it creates may cause hibernation attempts to happen even easier.


----------



## HodgepodgeHedgehog

Immortalia said:


> HodgepodgeHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just use a heating pad on the lowest setting inder part of my cage
> 
> 
> 
> heating pads do NOT heat the air and is used as supplemental heating for older or sick hedgies. People here use heating pads as well as either a space heater or a che setup, not just the pad by itself. Otherwise, the air will remain too cold and the temperature fluctuations it creates may cause hibernation attempts to happen even easier.
Click to expand...

our house stays at about 73 year round, but i just use it in case he's a little chilly...he seems to be fine, but i figure i'll do it just in case...i may invest in a CHE this fall, but he seems fine right now...


----------



## Titus

Aleksia said:


> Hm, I thought that the pictures look rather different from each other on the color guide, actually. I definitely see some brown coloration in the dark grey and grey, easily. Though if you're looking at him alone and in person without comparison, perhaps it is harder to tell than looking at side by side pictures. Is the color on your computer's monitor okay?
> Anyway, since your home has such poor lighting that you have trouble being able to tell, is it possible that you could use the natural daylight to do so? Do you ever take your hedgehog outside? Or, is there a window that could shine enough light in that you could hold him up to in order to see better?
> Just a suggestion if you wanted to have a better look.


He's so grumpy though! :lol: He never comes out during the day (But then again, neither do I  ) I haven't had him long enough to feel safe taking him outside, but I'll try to get a good picture of him during the day, hopefully borrowing someone else's higher quality camera.


----------



## MissC

Unless Fort Mac's weather has changed a whole lot in recent years, I wouldn't recommend taking your hedgie outside for more than a minute or two...and remember the ground is something like 10 degrees colder than the air temp...or something like that...can you just take a pic next to a window?


----------



## Titus

Yeah, it's a little chilly outside the past few days (at least for a hedgie, anyways), sorta-almost-snow and stuff. :lol:

I actually just tried to take a picture/video of him near the window, but I had to hold him, since there's stuff piled over there, and he would _not_ hold still. He was trying to climb over my hand, and I was afraid he would jump.


----------



## Aleksia

Thanks to everyone for your replies. I want to let you all know that I will reply to them, but it might take me a little while because I just got hit hard with a bad cold. Going to get some medicine soon today. Getting some day-time stuff, hoping it makes it tolerable enough so that I don't have to take the drowsy stuff and sleep through the whole thing the entire time.

Thanks again. I read all of the replies before the cold got even worse, and am looking forward to responding to everyone's comments.


----------



## cylaura

I know this thread has gotten a little away from hedgie prices, but, just in case you want to know: Liam cost me $225. The breeder I got him from based her prices partly on color and partly on temperament. Since he was going to be my first hedgie, I picked my guy because he had the highest rating on her temperament scale - and also because he was really cute!  The rest of the hedgies she had seemed to range in price from $150-$275. I ended up finding a breeder and available hedgie very quickly, so I didn't check out other people's prices, but now I have done some more research on breeders in my area (north carolina), and that price range seems pretty standard. Hope this helps!


----------



## Aleksia

*Titus*, it's a bit sad for exotic animals to be sold in pet stores where those working there have no idea what to tell people as far as taking care of them goes. Maybe it's just a job to them and they don't care. Though I don't know how you end up working at a pet store if you don't care enough to be well-informed and give good information to customers. But if I worked at one, I'd at least do research on the animals there so that I was able to give people the best information possible. 
But, at least there is the internet. And some people are willing and caring enough to search there to find answers. Even if a pet store gives you answers, I'd still do that just in case of them being wrong. Knowing that they're nocturnal is such a small piece of information that is very relevant to their care. I am glad that you are a member of forums and are accessing the information you need.


----------



## Aleksia

Immortalia said:


> Haha no problem.
> 
> True blacks tend to mean both the Algerian black, as well as salt and pepper. Both are considered "blacks" of the colour patterns. At least that's from what I've read, so I may be wrong. Here's the thread with the link to the uk breeder. http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/v...ian+black+salt&amp;pepper+uk+breeder&start=10


Thank you. Of course, that seems to make sense. I went to the thread and tried the link, but the link does not work now. Or, it does not lead to the website. But thank you anyway.



Immortalia said:


> The user name is basically my online gaming name lol. It's just a name I've used for years.


Well, that name re-inspired me to do something I've been wanting to forever now (but was given more motivation by your name) - which is to find and settle on a new gaming name of my own that I like enough to keep. And to use elsewhere online. I really like how it sounds. I realize it seems to be perhaps a plural form of the latin word 'immortalis', the meaning obvious. But it also at the same time sounds like a name... like some exotic, creature/person of the night name or something like that. I don't know. But it's cool. And I feel a little envy. But, I suppose I've been too lame to have thought of something like that (or that I like enough) thus far.



Immortalia said:


> Equipment wise, heating equipment will probably cost just as much, as the hedgehog itself. Since they need a steady temerature, it will definately be something thatyou should factor into the costs. The next most expensive is probably the fleece unless you're lucky and get a good deal. And the cheapest cage you could buy would be sterilite bins or c&c cages. Both obviously need self assembly as well as modifications.


Yes, I expect the equipment and heating to cost at least as much as the hedgehog as well. I've gone through buying heating and equipment for another pet before, though the pet was rather cheap, whereas the equipment in the end was not. So, I do expect this.
And though I do understand people buying cheap things to fit in with their financial status, if I even started with something as cheap and less ideal as a sterilite bin, I'd definitely end up later getting something better. I want to do the best I can both for the animal and for the appearance.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aleksia

Olympia said:


> It`s great that you`re doing research before getting a hedgie.


Thanks. And it definitely is a good thing. And the right and sensible thing. It sucks when people don't, and it leads to the suffering, discomfort, or death of an animal. I wouldn't get an exotic pet without doing all of the research first.



Olympia said:


> Hedgies need to see a vet at least once a year for a wellness check-up even if they`re not sick so you need to find a vet that has experience with them before getting one. And since you`re not getting your hedgie before some time, it will give you time to put away some money in a vet emergency fund, I would say at least 300$. I can tell you from experience, those vet bills can pile up really quickly! And getting a hedgie from a good breeder doesn`t garanty your hedgie won`t get sick, my Clémentine comes from a breeder and Zoé comes from a pet shop and Clémentine has been sick often and Zoé never has.


I'll check around and find out where there's a vet that knows how to deal with hedgehogs. And hope that it's within a reasonable distance. And that's a good idea, to save money up ahead of time in case of emergency. I am glad that you mentioned that. And I know, vets can be really expensive. And yes, of course, it is silly to think that an animal wouldn't get sick just because of where it comes from and how well you take care of it. I guess I wasn't thinking about all of the sicknesses they can get, yet, since I really have no idea what those are so far. Something I need to read about.



Olympia said:


> I would also suggest reading as much as you can in the Health section of the forum so you have an idea of what problems can happen. You`ll see if you feel you are ready to deal with them and it will also help you learn how to recognize signs in your hedgie that it might be sick.


Yes, this is a good suggestion, and something that I will do. Thank you again. It would be good to know whatever I can ahead of time, just in case.


----------



## Aleksia

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> my hedgie has mites, but the closest exotic vet is an hour away, and this forum has been a great help, so i just went to our regular vet, told him what we need, and got it from him...i don't think a vet should be a really big problem as long as your hedgie hasn't got any major issues (like WHS, etc.).


That's good to know. I'll keep that in mind for smaller issues, definitely. If whatever medicine or treatment they'd suggest for another animal were what would be best for a hedgehog as well, I would do that. After being sure it would be okay for the hedgehog. That's a good idea for possibly cutting on the cost of a vet bill.


----------



## Aleksia

katherinetaylor said:


> I've seen a lot of the prices for JUST the hedgehog, which I know is what you asked for, but there are so many other things to consider! On average, after talking to many breeders, most hedgehogs are from $120 to $200, (females usually cost more because of breeding). Special varieties of colors will cost more than some others of course, lots of people have mentioned those .


Yes, I do realize there are other expenses to consider. It is perhaps my fault for not mentioning that, as a few people have mentioned this. I've gotten an exotic pet before, and where he was rather cheap himself, I ended up paying over $100 just for the equipment and supplies I needed for him. But all of you mentioning this is definitely helping to keep it in the front of my mind. And also making me realize that I should start saving up as soon as I can for all of this. Because I definitely won't be able to just pull it up at any given time when I get a hedgehog.



katherinetaylor said:


> When thinking about a hedgehog, you need to factor in a cage. (luckily I found one of craigslist for $15, I would recommend looking on craigslist or amazon for good deals, otherwise a lot of hedgie owners use C&C cages, which are also pretty cheap.) Usually pet stores are pretty expensive, a 4x4 cage runs upwards of $50 in some stores.


Yeah, craigslist and amazon are definitely places I would check for a cage. I know cages can be extremely expensive. And if I can get one from either of those places a lot cheaper, I'll definitely do it.



katherinetaylor said:


> Also think about a heating system. A CHE works best (I purchased mine off of Amazon and all the parts together cost about $50) and is the most popular it seems like. Plus it doesn't give off a light and it most cost effective electricity wise.


I am not very familiar with CHEs but I have looked into them now after your mention. If it's good on electricity and works well for the hedgehog, that sounds good to me. Thanks for the recommendation.



katherinetaylor said:


> You'll also have to think of your cages accessories, liners or bedding, whatever you choose, food and water dishes, a hide-away, toys, food, cleaning supplies and most importantly a wheel. Most of these things are one time buys (or occasional buys), the initial cost of getting all these things could get a little expensive.


Yes, these are things I realize that I will need as well. And once it's closer to the time that I will get a hedgehog, I will shop around for those which I prefer and think the hedgie would like as well.



katherinetaylor said:


> Hope all this information helped a little bit more. I know I didn't include any breeds or anything but you should consider everything when buying a hedgie.


It was good information to give to someone new at this, even if I did already realize much of it. But again, it made me realize that I should start saving as soon as I can.
It's alright that you didn't mention breeds. I realized a while back that perhaps I shouldn't have posted this thread anyway in the first place, since the best thing to do would have been to wait til I was going to get one and compare prices from different people that were within reasonable traveling distance from me. It was just that there's only one website I've found that belongs to a breeder in the state I live in. But later I saw others in the state selling hedgehogs, and realized that just because they don't have a website doesn't particularly mean there are no other breeders around here. So, at the time, I only had one person to work with and wanted to compare those prices with what other prices there may be.
But I realize it will just depend who around here is selling for how much. It doesn't help me much to know that someone on the other side of the country got their's a lot cheaper, because getting a hedgie from too far away wouldn't be an option anyway.
But I'm glad that I posted it at the same time because I got to hear from and talk to all of you.
So, thanks for your reply.


----------



## Aleksia

ReginasMommy said:


> Even if hedgies are from a seasoned breeder, there are always random flukes that can happen.
> 
> No matter how well you care for it, sometimes hedgies can be mysterious little creatures and develop something without there being any semblance of an explanation as to why it happened.


Yes, of course this makes sense. As with any other animal. I don't know a lot about the illnesses that hedgies can develop yet. That is something I intend to read about soon

Good to know that Regina is doing better. And you're welcome! Hope she continues making you smile for a long time. And to have one of my own to do the same for me someday.


----------



## Aleksia

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> for my liners, i'm one of 9 kids, so i just use old, flannel or fleece, baby blankets...for everything else, i think my food/water bowls were $2.00 apiece, my hide away is just a blanket that he can burrow in until i can get one of those Nesquik containers (you know, the ones that chocolate milk mix comes in?), my wheel was about $20, and assorted toys were about $10-$15...all in all, i think i spent about $50 on buying stuff for Hodgy...oh, yeah, and i just recently made a cage (before, i was using a sterilite bin) that was a play on the c&c cage that cost about $30-$40...


Sounds like you got your hedgehog all set up in a pretty cost-effective way. For me, I won't go and spend a ton of money on a cage at a pet store if I can find one cheaper online. And I'll try to save myself what money I can. But I do expect to save up for all of this. I want to get the best I can for the hedgie and the appearance of things, while at the same time not spending way over what I find reasonable and best price-wise for these things.


----------



## Aleksia

Immortalia said:


> HodgepodgeHedgehog said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just use a heating pad on the lowest setting inder part of my cage
> 
> 
> 
> heating pads do NOT heat the air and is used as supplemental heating for older or sick hedgies. People here use heating pads as well as either a space heater or a che setup, not just the pad by itself. Otherwise, the air will remain too cold and the temperature fluctuations it creates may cause hibernation attempts to happen even easier.
Click to expand...

I saw this comment of Immortalia's before replying to Hodgepodge's original post where it was stated. This is why I left out a reply to that particular part of the comment until now. Due to what Immortalia stated here, I definitely would at least want to look into this before considering going with just a heat pad. I was told by someone else that a CHE is good and works fine. I've also seen another thread that made them seem favorable. I don't know much about hibernation attempts, though I think I did read somewhere that those can be bad or fatal. I still need to read more in a few different areas regarding hedgehogs.
But if a heating pad can be bad, and not quite good enough itself, whereas perhaps a CHE is safe and good alone, I'd definitely go for that even if it did cost more initially.


----------



## Aleksia

HodgepodgeHedgehog said:


> our house stays at about 73 year round, but i just use it in case he's a little chilly...he seems to be fine, but i figure i'll do it just in case...i may invest in a CHE this fall, but he seems fine right now...


Of course where one lives and the temperature in their home could play a role. I don't really know for sure yet what 73 means for a hedgehog. Temperature is an area I have yet to read more on. So, I'll back out of commenting further here and leave those who know more to it, until I've read enough myself.
Either way, I hope your hedgie's fine, comfortable, and safe with the temperatures given. And if you think he needs or will need more, you seem willing to do that, and that's good, of course.


----------



## Aleksia

Titus said:


> He's so grumpy though! :lol: He never comes out during the day (But then again, neither do I  ) I haven't had him long enough to feel safe taking him outside, but I'll try to get a good picture of him during the day, hopefully borrowing someone else's higher quality camera.


Yes, I've seen you mention this now more than once here, and also in at least one other thread, about him being hard to get pictures of so far. Then I remembered and saw again that you have not had him there with you for all that long yet. That makes this more understandable. Maybe he just needs more time to become more comfortable with you and being held and coming out into the open more. Even if at night, of course.
I too am, and for most of my life have been, a creature of the night. I have been 'lucky' enough for a long time now even to sleep during most of the day, and be up at night. My mother has called me her 'little vampire.' Though she thinks it is unhealthy that I do not get sunlight.
Anyway, good luck with getting some good pictures! S&P or not, I'd like to see him! But if it does not happen, or any time soon, that is alright. As long as you're enjoying him!


----------



## Aleksia

MissC said:


> Unless Fort Mac's weather has changed a whole lot in recent years, I wouldn't recommend taking your hedgie outside for more than a minute or two...and remember the ground is something like 10 degrees colder than the air temp...or something like that...can you just take a pic next to a window?


Canada! Of course! I don't know where my mind was when I read the post of his location, but no wonder I was not at all familiar with it. I was thinking of the US, but that doesn't matter, because of course some states are colder than others too. So, my fault for asking about taking one outside. Perhaps it was just the thought of taking my own future-hedgehog outside when it is warmer out here, and applying it to the future and location of Titus, without thinking about it. If I had been thinking of it being cold, I'd not have said that. Oops. >_<


----------



## Aleksia

Titus said:


> Yeah, it's a little chilly outside the past few days (at least for a hedgie, anyways), sorta-almost-snow and stuff. :lol:
> 
> I actually just tried to take a picture/video of him near the window, but I had to hold him, since there's stuff piled over there, and he would _not_ hold still. He was trying to climb over my hand, and I was afraid he would jump.


As stated in response to MissC's comment, I hadn't registered for some reason and wasn't thinking about the fact that you lived in Canada when I made the comment about taking him outside. So, my fault there. 
And nobody wants any hedgie injuries! So, maybe in time he'll get more used to you and being held, or more comfortable with coming out in the open at least. As nice as it'd be to see your hedgehog, as long as you're seeing and loving him, all's well.


----------



## Aleksia

cylaura said:


> I know this thread has gotten a little away from hedgie prices, but, just in case you want to know: Liam cost me $225.


It's just fine that it got a little away from hedgie prices. Because honestly, I realized a while back that perhaps I shouldn't have even posted it. Because really, it isn't going to help me to know that someone paid this or that much for their hedgehog when they live so far away that I won't be able to get one from the same place for the same price anyway. What matters is what people are selling them for within reasonable traveling distance for me. It's just that at the time, I'd only found one breeder with a website here. And it remains that way, but I've since found others listing them for sale in my state. And I realize now that just because they don't have a website for breeding and selling doesn't mean I shouldn't buy from them, or that they have no experience and did something wrong.
However, I'm glad I posted this because I got to talk to all of the people that I have so far. And that's been nice.
And it seems like you got your hedgie for one of the higher prices out of what I've seen. But good that you were able to get one!



cylaura said:


> The breeder I got him from based her prices partly on color and partly on temperament. Since he was going to be my first hedgie, I picked my guy because he had the highest rating on her temperament scale - and also because he was really cute!


It is interesting to hear that the breeder you bought from based the price partly on temperament. I've not heard of that being done from anyone else as of yet. I would also pick my hedgehog based on what was known of their personality, as much as possible. I would want one that would be likely to be comfortable with me and wanting to cuddle and be close, and to be curious and active as well though.



cylaura said:


> The rest of the hedgies she had seemed to range in price from $150-$275. I ended up finding a breeder and available hedgie very quickly, so I didn't check out other people's prices, but now I have done some more research on breeders in my area (north carolina), and that price range seems pretty standard. Hope this helps!


I still haven't done too much looking into people selling where I currently live (Ohio, unfortunately), but I've still only found one website of a breeder, and then found a website where people were listing some for sale. I know nothing about those people since it's more like an ad with a number to call and that's it, for those people.
When I posted this, I was hoping to just get an idea of what to expect. But I'm not going to be buying one for some time, so I haven't contacted the people I've seen selling in my state, or looked for more yet.

Thank you for your reply. Your information seems pretty consistent with what I've seen so far, and gives me a solid idea of what to expect.


----------



## Brayrox

Probably 100-250 for hedgehogs in Canada. Albinos Being The Cheapest And Salt And Pepper And Pinto Being Most


----------



## SnufflePuff

I just wanted to add that since you're doing research (which is awesome) - rather than buying a cage from a petstore or ordering one online you should think about building one yourself.

They are called C&C (or Cubes and Coroplast) cages and here's how you make them:

http://www.guineapigcages.com/cubes.htm

You can also browse through what some people have made for their cages here:

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860

You should also read about heating systems here. Not everyone realizes the importance of heating and it can be a bit of a hassle and a bit expensive to get set up so have a good read through this - because if you're not prepared to deal with having a heating set-up and light schedule then hedgies aren't the pet for you (No matter how gorgeous all the colours are):

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579

As far as all the colours go, I am happy you are looking for a breeder and to get a genetically sound hedgie but honestly while colours are great, PERSONALITY is what you're really going to care about. keep in mind that hedgehogs aren't neccesarily super friendly or cuddly pets and that even very well socialized babies can turn grumpy after they go through quilling. Your hedgehog is probably not going to love you as much as you love it... so as long as you're okay with possibly ending up with a grumpy ball of quills... then a hedgehog is a good pet for you.

As far as pricing goes honestly the hedgehog will cost you like 1/4 of the price that everything else will. The heating system alone will cost you about $150-200 and yearly vet visits are a MUST. An emergency fund for after-hour emergencies is also a must and you do NEED to locate a good hedgeog vet and emergency clinci (24hour) BEFORE you get a hedgehog.

Don't forget about the cage, bedding (liners work best), food ( a mix of at least 3 high quality cat foods supplemented with crickets,mealworms and plain meats and vveggies/fruit), a good quality solid surface wheel, a place to hide, a litter box and safe litter (no clay or corn cob) if you hope to train your hedgehog to do that. Also a hedgehog first aid kit is a GREAT thing to have on hand, a hard-sided cat carrier for transport, a playpen/toys, etc. etc. etc.

To be honest I've easily spent like $2000 getting my 3 hedgehogs set up.

Sorry for the super long post. One more thing... Read this fantastic book: http://www.hedgehogbook.webs.com/ wirtten by LizardGirl -it will tell you all you need to know.

And also... don't write off those plain old boring coloured hedgies... I have 3 rescues and they can be the best hogs ever!


----------



## Titus

Aleksia said:


> Yes, I've seen you mention this now more than once here, and also in at least one other thread, about him being hard to get pictures of so far. Then I remembered and saw again that you have not had him there with you for all that long yet. That makes this more understandable. Maybe he just needs more time to become more comfortable with you and being held and coming out into the open more. Even if at night, of course.
> I too am, and for most of my life have been, a creature of the night. I have been 'lucky' enough for a long time now even to sleep during most of the day, and be up at night. My mother has called me her 'little vampire.' Though she thinks it is unhealthy that I do not get sunlight.
> Anyway, good luck with getting some good pictures! S&P or not, I'd like to see him! But if it does not happen, or any time soon, that is alright. As long as you're enjoying him!


Titus got caught in his wheel earlier (quills were caught somehow), so once I saved him, he agreed to some photos. :lol:

[attachment=0:35p2ihvw]Titus3.jpg[/attachment:35p2ihvw] [attachment=1:35p2ihvw]Titus2.jpg[/attachment:35p2ihvw]
[attachment=2:35p2ihvw]Titus1.jpg[/attachment:35p2ihvw]

Now that I have a better camera (which is my phone, sadly), it's clear that he's more like a dark grey, and not S&P. Shame. But he's still adorable.


----------



## Aleksia

Brayrox said:


> Probably 100-250 for hedgehogs in Canada. Albinos Being The Cheapest And Salt And Pepper And Pinto Being Most


Thank you. I live in the US, though. But no matter. This was a semi-stupid thread to start because all that matters is how much people are selling them for within reasonable traveling distance from me. When I posted this it was when I had only found one person selling (still the only person with a website that I know of) in my state. So that was all I had to go on at the time. I've since found at least one other site with people listing them for sale in my state. 
But I should have just waited until it was closer to time and shopped around. I guess I just wanted a general idea of what to expect.
But I'm glad I posted this, because I've gotten to communicate with all of the people that I have thus far.


----------



## cylaura

Aleksia said:


> Thank you. I live in the US, though. But no matter. This was a semi-stupid thread to start because all that matters is how much people are selling them for within reasonable traveling distance from me. When I posted this it was when I had only found one person selling (still the only person with a website that I know of) in my state. So that was all I had to go on at the time. I've since found at least one other site with people listing them for sale in my state.
> But I should have just waited until it was closer to time and shopped around. I guess I just wanted a general idea of what to expect.
> But I'm glad I posted this, because I've gotten to communicate with all of the people that I have thus far.


Hey, it hasn't been stupid at all! I only found this website after a month or so of having my hedgie, and believe me, I wish it had been the other way around! I've learned so much here, and I'd like to think my hedgie's quality of life is better for it. For you to inquire and learn about all this before you get a new pet is the way to go. Preparation, no matter how early, is never a bad thing, IMO.


----------



## Aleksia

*SnufflePuff*, thank you for your post. I will check out the links that you have posted and consider the suggestion of making a cage myself after doing so.
I have gathered that hedgehogs have temperature requirements and would of course do what was needed in order to provide that. I'm nowhere near the time that I will actually be getting a hedgehog, but when that time comes nearer, I will be looking into the options. So far I'm leaning toward a CHE, but I haven't looked into a whole lot on that topic yet.
I also am aware of all of the equipment needed and their diet. And the heating wouldn't be enough to keep me from getting a hedgie. I already have experience with an animal (gecko) that has temperature requirements as well as humidity requirements to keep up on.
I realize that the cost of the hedgehog alone is not the only expense that will be involved in getting one.
Also, I think I did add an extra note about the fact that personality does matter to me as well and that it would be a determining factor just as well in my choice. And though not all hedgies may be cuddly and sociable, I have read several accounts from people on these forums of them being that way. Perhaps I shouldn't get my hopes up for that too much though. But I would try my best for the hedgie to be used to me and comfortable enough to be that way. Though I know that may not ensure that happening. 
And yes, I am aware of the very possible mood changes during quilling. Though I've also read that at least sometimes, if not often, they return to their normal selves after the quilling is over. But I realize that may not always be the case either.
Thank you for your post. And don't worry about the length. I'm not one to ever mind length, since I often work up quite a length myself.
And I'm not writing off any hedgies. If there were a choice between a 'boring' color or a more attractive one, if one had a much more preferable personality, that one would be my choice. And I would have to hope that personality would not change too much in time in a negative way.


----------



## Aleksia

Titus said:


> Titus got caught in his wheel earlier (quills were caught somehow), so once I saved him, he agreed to some photos. :lol:
> 
> [attachment=0:cphxcpwe]Titus3.jpg[/attachment:cphxcpwe] [attachment=1:cphxcpwe]Titus2.jpg[/attachment:cphxcpwe]
> [attachment=2:cphxcpwe]Titus1.jpg[/attachment:cphxcpwe]
> 
> Now that I have a better camera (which is my phone, sadly), it's clear that he's more like a dark grey, and not S&P. Shame. But he's still adorable.


Aw. Well I'm glad you were around to rescue him. And that he agreed to some photos. He's a little cutie, even if he's not S&P. Glad you were able to get some pictures of him! And hopefully he'll agree to them more often, so you can have all the pictures you want throughout his life. Or at least some. xD
Sorry about your disappointment in your camera, though it seems your phone's camera worked pretty well.
Keep loving that hedgie! < Needless to say.


----------



## Aleksia

cylaura said:


> Hey, it hasn't been stupid at all! I only found this website after a month or so of having my hedgie, and believe me, I wish it had been the other way around! I've learned so much here, and I'd like to think my hedgie's quality of life is better for it. For you to inquire and learn about all this before you get a new pet is the way to go. Preparation, no matter how early, is never a bad thing, IMO.


Oh, I do agree that preparation is not a bad thing. And that it is not at all stupid to inquire and learn before getting a pet. I do in fact think it is necessary to be well-informed, and a negative thing not to be. I just more so meant that of all the things to be reading and learning about, this may have been the least thread-worthy question I could have asked. And after I read everything there is to read information-wise, in addition to reading helpful posts from others, I don't know if I'd have any questions left! We'll see.
And I am glad you found this website, especially eary on at least, so that you were able to learn more and improve things for your hedgie. Much better than having never found it at all, or having done so much later, of course. I assume you also know of the forum at hedgehogworld.com?


----------



## Aleksia

Also, what a long nose Titus has! xD
(Not meant in a bad way).


----------



## Titus

Indeed, it does look rather large. Probably to help him poke out of his hiding place to grab food and disappear in a flash. :lol:


----------



## Aleksia

Titus said:


> Indeed, it does look rather large. Probably to help him poke out of his hiding place to grab food and disappear in a flash. :lol:


xD Yes, it seems it would work to serve that purpose well. Perhaps in the future he will be more willing to eat in the open, comfortably.


----------



## Titus

Aleksia said:


> xD Yes, it seems it would work to serve that purpose well. Perhaps in the future he will be more willing to eat in the open, comfortably.


Yeah, it's funny... if I'm sitting in my chair (about 4-5 feet away), he does that with every piece of food. If I'm looming over him or sitting next to the cage, he just sits there and eats. He's so silly. :lol:


----------



## Aleksia

Titus said:


> Yeah, it's funny... if I'm sitting in my chair (about 4-5 feet away), he does that with every piece of food. If I'm looming over him or sitting next to the cage, he just sits there and eats. He's so silly. :lol:


Wait... Just checking to see if I am mistaken or not here. He is actually fine with eating in the open in front of you if you're very close to him, but if you're a few feet away he does it in that silly way of his? 
Either way, it is funny to imagine him poking out to grab a single piece of food at a time, going back inside between each. xD


----------



## Titus

Aleksia said:


> Wait... Just checking to see if I am mistaken or not here. He is actually fine with eating in the open in front of you if you're very close to him, but if you're a few feet away he does it in that silly way of his?
> Either way, it is funny to imagine him poking out to grab a single piece of food at a time, going back inside between each. xD


Yeah, exactly that... It almost seems like he feels safer to eat without... I dunno, being eaten, when I'm there. 

It's pretty funny to watch, for sure. He'll sniff, grab, turn, then burrow his way under. Of course, he doesn't realize that his back-side is always sticking out. :lol:


----------



## Aleksia

Titus said:


> Yeah, exactly that... It almost seems like he feels safer to eat without... I dunno, being eaten, when I'm there.
> 
> It's pretty funny to watch, for sure. He'll sniff, grab, turn, then burrow his way under. Of course, he doesn't realize that his back-side is always sticking out. :lol:


Awww, that's cute and pretty awesome if it is that you make him feel more safe and comfortable. Silly little hedgie, thinking he's gonna get eaten! xD But understandable, I suppose.

Hah! That description makes it even funnier! I had initially pictured him grabbing the food, then backing back up into his hiding place (some sort of hide). Though I have no idea how far his food is from there, or where he goes to hide, or even what direction the food is from the hiding place. For some reason I just pictured it being straight in front of his hiding place, and not very far away, so that he wouldn't even have to really come out fully or that far.
But the image in mind of him going through those motions, turning and hiding, his little bottom sticking out while he's supposed to be hiding is rather amusing! xD Haha, what a cutie.


----------



## Titus

Aleksia said:


> Awww, that's cute and pretty awesome if it is that you make him feel more safe and comfortable. Silly little hedgie, thinking he's gonna get eaten! xD But understandable, I suppose.
> 
> Hah! That description makes it even funnier! I had initially pictured him grabbing the food, then backing back up into his hiding place (some sort of hide). Though I have no idea how far his food is from there, or where he goes to hide, or even what direction the food is from the hiding place. For some reason I just pictured it being straight in front of his hiding place, and not very far away, so that he wouldn't even have to really come out fully or that far.
> But the image in mind of him going through those motions, turning and hiding, his little bottom sticking out while he's supposed to be hiding is rather amusing! xD Haha, what a cutie.


His food is approximately 4-5 inches away, but sometimes he comes all the way out to the other side of his little saucer, then scurry back in. He _is_ really silly.


----------



## Aleksia

Titus said:


> His food is approximately 4-5 inches away, but sometimes he comes all the way out to the other side of his little saucer, then scurry back in. He _is_ really silly.


Ha, yes, he must be. Making it more difficult on himself to get into hiding faster.
Anyway, we seem the only active members on this thread anymore, and it is no longer related to the original post (which if not for all of these replies I'd have deleted anyway, after having given it more thought a while after posting it). So, we can either continue to communicate here if you ever have any more to say or we could communicate otherwise if you feel like sharing anything further about Titus. 
Just saying, we can let this thread finally die out (I say finally because I do not view it as a majorly worthy one), unless you prefer contact to be here within it.


----------

